# How to make flat bread or tortillas (is yeast in your long term supplies)



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

2 c. flour
2 tbsp. dry yeast
1 1/2 c. very hot water
Pinch of salt, sugar and red pepper flakes
1 1/4 c. olive oil, divided
2 tbsp. basil
1 tbsp. oregano
1 tbsp. parsley
1 tsp. minced garlic
1/2 tsp. salt

For bread, activate yeast in bowl with hot water. Add to large bowl and fold in flour, 1/4 cup olive oil, salt, sugar and hot pepper flakes. Knead. Cover bowl and let stand in warm place until it doubles in size. Divide into 3 pieces. Preheat oven to 450. Lightly cover cookie sheet with cornmeal. Roll out dough and place on cookie sheet and bake until golden.

For sauce, mix 1 cup olive oil, basil, oregano, parsley, garlic and salt. Paint baked flatbread surface with mixture and add your favorite toppings such as sliced tomatoes, capers, sauteed onions, Aslago cheese, etc. Bake until cheese is bubbly. Store unused sauce in refrigerator.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me. I intend to get a sourdough starter going.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe, but bread is not on our diet. Recently went Paleo. 

Of course, I made that decision right after coming home with six boxes of Belvitas, eight boxes of Nilla Wafers and ten boxes of Triscuits.

:shock:


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

So your not a strict Paleo then. And Nilla wafers sound yummy as a short term prep. Gotta keep the little ones happies and babies. Oh yummy for them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> So your not a strict Paleo then. And Nilla wafers sound yummy as a short term prep. Gotta keep the little ones happies and babies. Oh yummy for them.


No, I am a strict Paleo, that is what is so danged annoying about it. Those items are placed on the TEOTWAWKI shelves for barter purposes.
I never claimed to be very smart. :grin:


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Better prepared then not.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeast is NOT in my plan because there are lots of decent recipes that don't require yeast and have minimal ingredients. Chances are your hands will be pretty tired from manually chopping wood, doing laundry, etc. I would highly recommend getting a cheap tortilla press for flatbreads because it will save your hands and and make them look much nicer. 
Here's a couple of decent recipes to try out.

Flour Tortilla Recipe
Yeast Free Bread Recipe - Food.com - 67405
Exquisite Yeastless Focaccia Recipe - Allrecipes.com (In, DHG


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

We don't do the yeast thing either. Our Gluten-Free way of eating does have any need for it. However, for those who do prep with yeast and preserve it by keeping in frozen or in a cold cellar or some sort.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

How long would yeast store any way? and how would you store it? We made some yeast rolls on Sunday and they were pretty good.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

We have 3 1 lb vac sealed packages in the freezer. If we have to BO or power down the yeast should stay active for a long time as long as its kept reasonably cool. But as been said yeast will not be a high priority.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Unleavened bread will be provided.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I personally would miss yeast for baking.

Survival Food Series: 3 Ways To Naturally Make Yeast | Ready Nutrition

How to Make Homemade Yeast

Make Yeast from Potatoes


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

You can MAKE yeast. It is present on the skin of most fruits and vegetables. It is also present on sprouted corn and barley. Apple peels are great for this. So are raisins. You just put the raisins in water and let them sit until they float and the water smells like wine. YEAST WATER! They moonshine and bake with this. soaking apple peel in water like this is the activator for hard apple cider (yum) you just float in water till it smells nice and yeasty, and yes it won't be pretty. But it works! Like for zucchini bread, just peel a zucchini soak in water for about five-six days. Then add that yeast water to a part of water for the recipe and get baking. The flavor will carry through.


----------

